# bacterial infection?



## Hessel (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi, i'm a member on the Dutch forum and i want to ask you guys if you would take a look at the following.

This guy has this Cariba, he just got it for 3 days or so. Now it got this sort of bacterial infection. I think the new home stressed the cariba out and made it weak. It is quite severe and it looks realy bad for the piranha. We advised him to put the fish in a hospitaltank and he gave it a salt bath and added Esha 2000 to the water. well.... just take a look please:

Cariba floating about

After we saw this video we asked him to remove the pleco and he did so. he says he is still breathing and he is still moving.

a pic to make it more clear perhaps:










Again, it looks very bad and it breaks my heart to see it this way because i have 5 caribas my self.

What is it? You guys think he will survive? he has quite good colour still... Any suggestions on the treathment?

Thanks in advance!

Hessel

p.s. sorry for my english....


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

If your buddy is really attached to the fish he can do a broad spectrum treatment on the fish; bacterial, fungal, parasite. It appears to be time critical so he can spend about 20 bucks to try to save it if he thinks it is worth it instead of waiting for someone to identify what the exact problem is. He could find out the exact problem by taking a qtip swab off the side of the fish and placing them in MEA Agar, TSA Agar, and I'm not sure for protazoa. A microbiology lab could identify the cause in about a week for more money than all of the meds will cost.


----------



## Hessel (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, he will consul a vet first thing tomorrow. Maybe he has got some answers ready... if not he will unleash an array of medicines









Thanks for the help anyways, and if anyone got an idea about this disease i'd still like to hear it.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I had this exact problem with my 14" Rhom.

He was like this for about 2 weeks to give you a timeline. Really - you can try all the salt things... i sure did. I got an antibiotic for the Rhom and had to inject him. Was not hard at all - only hard thing was getting him out of the tank.

He was perfect after about 24 hours.

Get a general anti-biotic. I used one that had to be prescribed - unsure if you can get a hold of over the counter drugs over their that are strong - or if you know someone that could get the medications for you.

I tried salt and all of that first of course - did not help me at all. My big Rhom suffered for quite some time.

As to what is causing this - it might not have anything to do with your tank set up at all. I have heard of a story of a fish hook still being inside of a piranha - thus causing the bacterial infection. It could be many things.

You can try to reduce stress ie: low lights, no other fish, quiet tank (not in high traffic area) - I am sure these can't hurt him - though doubt that is the reason that the Caribe is not feeling well.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Just curious on what was the pH before he acquired the fish and the pH that the fish is in now ? This bacterial infection imo no way occurred over a 3 day period. Almost seems the infection is affecting the internal organs as well. A broad spectrum anti biotic is most likely necessary at this stage, hopefully the med/s wont put the fish over the edge. Make sure the antibiotic treats gram negative infections. Best of luck.


----------



## Hessel (Jul 23, 2008)

Plum said:


> I had this exact problem with my 14" Rhom.
> 
> He was like this for about 2 weeks to give you a timeline. Really - you can try all the salt things... i sure did. I got an antibiotic for the Rhom and had to inject him. Was not hard at all - only hard thing was getting him out of the tank.
> 
> ...


Sadly, the fish died. Again, it's realy not my fish, but the guy i am "representing" can't wright or read english.

@Plum,

I think the interior wasn't the source of infection either. I think it infested this fish earlier and the stress of the fish being moved to another tank pushed it over the edge resulting in this big breakout?

He did lower al stress factors, like other fish, light etc. etc. but it couldn't save him.

@ Dr. Giggles

The guy says het has only noticed it for two days. It was very agressive apparently..... my thoughts about are as stated above. i think it was in the fish for a long time perhaps but exploded when he was moved to another tank and got stressed out too much.

Thanks for the advices anyways! They were very usefull, shame we couldn't use them in time.

Greets from the Netherlands!

Hessel


----------

